# New (1975) Catalina 22 owner!



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, just bought a nice Catalina 22 on a trailer. Pretty well cared for with a new paint job to boot. I love learning new things about sailing and putting them to use. I owned a SouthCoast 22 while in college about 10 years ago and this boat seems similar but much better in the construction. Looking forward to learning and sharing experience.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Enjoy!

I'm on my third year with a Catalina 22 and it's great fun. I learn a little more all the time. It's big enough to have that big, keelboat feel, but small enough that it's affordable and trailerable. I love it!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, what minne said. Its a dingy that thinks it's a yacht. But I love the old girl.Blue, you need to post a picture. Good luck with yours.

Minne thats a great looking Cat22


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

Trying to figure out how to port pics from my phone and can't seem to figure it out. I'll post some from my home computer soon. That's a beautiful boat Minne!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

bluetreckker said:


> That's a beautiful boat Minne!


Thanks! It's...ah....it looks good from that far away. Once it's up close you can see all the dings and previous owners' repairs and the places where I messed up the paint lines. It's a 1974, so one year older than yours.

But from 20 yards it looks great!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

bluetreckker said:


> Trying to figure out how to port pics from my phone and can't seem to figure it out. I'll post some from my home computer soon. That's a beautiful boat Minne!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Most of us use an online photo site I use photobucket. after the pics are on there. you click on the pic get the "direct" url link, C&P it to the insert photo function in the page functions above the page.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Great boat... it was my first step up from a Sunfish. I remember sailing my C22 from Seattle all the way up to the San Juan Islands and back. I have an Alberg 35 today but if I was going to get a smaller, trailerable boat, a C22 would be my first choice. Fair winds!


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

Taking the boat out for the first time today. Pics to follow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

Funny story. Back when I posted I did intend to put up some pictures of the boat and my maiden voyage. Well I took the boat out by myself and things went bad very quickly. Raised the mast with no problems. I used to own a South Coast 22 so I'm familiar with the process. Motored out into the bay and put my GoPro on my head with the head strap and got ready to raise the mail sail. 

This is where things got interesting (and comical). Right as I was readying the mainsail while standing next to the mast I was hit by some fairly large waves from a passing cabin cruiser. The motion threw my head back and off went my GoPro. I watched it land in the water next to the boat and hoped that the head band would help it float. It didn't! So I made a split second decision to jump in and grab it. I was drifting and not under sail or propulsion. I landed on it and grabbed the GoPro. Right about then, my Costa Del Mar sunglasses fell off my face and quickly sunk. I swam back to the stern and climbed up the ladder hanging my head already from the loss of my sunglasses, only to find out that my GoPro case had failed somehow in the mix. It was full of water and ruined as well. It get better! I had my phone in my pocket! 

Yes this was a rough day. I packed up defeated and headed back in. Convinced I was cursed to be on this boat. I learned some lessons that day for sure. Since then I've taken the boat out a half dozen times successfully and had many great sails. The picture with the sunset was the last time I took it out with my friend at the helm. And just the jib up. I'll post more pictures and start more threads about the projects I've completed and ones I intend on tackling.


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

More pics


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

#4438. Pretty sure it's a 1975


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

bluetreckker said:


> ...Convinced I was cursed to be on this boat.


Yeah, I think we all have that curse. That's what makes sailing so exciting. We keep coming back for more though...

Best wishes with the new boat. I started out on a Catalina 22 and still have a lot of affection for her.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Mmm,awsome story....lessons to be learned about over confidence and not being prepared,thank you for posting it..


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

Definitely over confident. And just too eager to get out there and hoist the sails. Sailing alone takes a little extra care and a lesson I should have learned long ago. One must slow down and be much more deliberate, because a small mistake could become a disaster.


----------



## bluetreckker (Sep 6, 2016)

My old southcoast 22 from college.


----------



## Thatslife (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome bluetreckker,

Love the story. I've had days like that but so far any bad day on the boat has been better than a good day at the office.
It seems every experience is lessons learned. By the time I'm dead, I'm going to be so smart.


----------

